# Numatic George - Write-ups / Reviews



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Hey guys,

Was wondering if anyone could point me in the direction of a write-up/review of an interior clean using the wet-vac function on the numatic george?

I've tried trawling the forum with little success!

Thanks in advance
V3


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Bump! Anyone?


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Just bought one so might get chance this week.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Ive recently got one . Practice on some carpet indoors or ur car mats. Its stupidly easy to use mate


----------



## ells_924 (Nov 2, 2009)

Dead easy to use fella! It's a good bit of kit.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Have you searched for George in the showroom? There's 9 pages of results  Might not all be relevant but probably worth a look.










http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=301127&highlight=george


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Try the numatic website? They sell a number of other cleaning machinery . Sure you might find something there? Can't go wrong with a George chap


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Natalie said:


> Have you searched for George in the showroom? There's 9 pages of results  Might not all be relevant but probably worth a look.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=301127&highlight=george


Yeah, I've had a wee look but as you say, there's a few pages to go through.

It was more just a kind of step-by-step write-up I was looking for. Just to see how to use it properly.

I've got a few old car mats that need a proper clean so I guess they could be my Guinea pigs! :thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Is this any use


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks people


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2013)

We've been using George machines for years. Wouldn't use anything else!


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Hopefully get my own write-up/review on the Numatic George soon! Got one a couple of weeks ago and had a few shots of it! Awesome piece of kit


----------



## jon-sri (Dec 22, 2012)

*detailing tool kits (numatic models)*

mods can please remove cheers.


----------



## bruce92 (Oct 2, 2012)

does any body use a george as a dry vac and wet vac,is there a way to use it as a dry vac but still in wet vac form ??


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

No, you need to use a bag. But it takes no time to swap it over.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

bruce92 said:


> does any body use a george as a dry vac and wet vac,is there a way to use it as a dry vac but still in wet vac form ??


As LeeH said, you do need to swap it over but once you've done it a couple of times, you won't even need to think about it!

It is excellent as a dry-vac too btw! A lot of power and the accessories are excellent


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

I use 2 separate George machines; one for dry and one for shampooing etc. I found that one machine was too messy when switching from dry to wet and back again etc. as I always have multiple cars to clean. Once used as a wet vac, the inners are simply too mucky and wet to then use as a dry vac. At least that is what I always found.


----------



## bruce92 (Oct 2, 2012)

well thats a pain as i always find the inside will be moist and wreck the bag and i have to carry a bag of dust round with me


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Dry first, the wet. Empty the vac of liquid, dry it so its ready for the next time. 

Simples.


----------



## DimSum (Aug 13, 2013)

I have got a George but I have never used the dry vac on it.
I have a Dyson for dry vac and I keep George as a wet vac.

I know George can do dry and wet vac but i prefer to keep them separate


----------

